# Access to cars for sale



## Beaver (Jun 29, 2011)

Morning guys,

I've recently joined up the forum and TTOC to help me in my search for a TTS. I am aware that in order to be allowed access to the for sale site, I need to do some things with my member no, etc....

Can anyone please tell me what to do to get access to market forum?

Thanks very much


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi if you place the TTOC sig strip into your profile one of the admins will place you in the TTOC group


----------



## Beaver (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks wallsend but when it comes to internet and computers I'm murder. Can you tell me how to add it?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

looks fine to me :wink:


----------



## Beaver (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks again wallsend, while searching through some old posts I remembered someone putting on a similar post to my own about access so found it, got instructions and think I've managed to sort it now. Just got to wait to get picked up and given access to market place now. Wife's nipping my ears about getting this TTS asap.

Apprecaite your quick reply too by the way.

Cheers


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ta da...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> Ta da...


nick in his red cape and speedos to the rescue..........large TT emblem on the T-shirt and another user is on the for sale section.


----------

